# CPC-A seeking job in the Houston, Tx area



## mbeckemeyer (Sep 4, 2008)

I received my CPC-A certification in August 2008. I am currently looking for a position in the Houston, Tx area. Remote coding is a possibility.

Marcy Beckemeyer
Rosharon, Texas

Objective: Seeking a position within a medical office or hospital setting that will provide the opportunity to apply my education and knowledge, while challenging me to grow professionally by providing opportunities for advancement.

Education: Career Step                 On-Line Coding Course   6/2007-5/2008
               Community College        Medical Management      2006
               Toni & Guy Academy     Cosmetology Course       6/1992-4/1993

Certificates: Cosmetologist License 1993
                 CPC-A                      2008

Afilliations: AAPC Member 5/2008-Present

Work Experience: Self Employed Cosmetologist   1993-2007
                        Nail Technician
                        Duties included: scheduled all appointments, organized
                        business operation, ordered and maintained supplies, and
                        managed the budget.

Skills: Excellent organizational values, detail-oriented, goal-oriented, self 
        motivated, quick learner, hard worker, perfected time management, 
        and job dedicated.

Comment: At this point in my life, I have changed direction toward the
              medical field. I am willing to learn and develop my skills. I welcome
              new responsibilities and appreciate the chance to prove myself
              in your organization.


----------

